# UFC 2011/2012 pictures that leave you speechless



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are mine:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you include 10 more images I'll rep you. Great post though! Please add gif of Anderson dodging Stephan then egging him back on to counter act the punch to the face. That one not soo good. 

Barboza spin kick to the head. Pat Barry's right hook of doom in his last fight. Pettis mid air kick or was that 2011. Well you get the picture.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bonnar's face is great in that picture.

Also I love how in that picture where Bonnar is punching Silva's mouth backwards Silva just eats it like it's nothing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's one more pic that I can't upload for some reason. I'll see if I can find another version. For now, enjoy...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> There's one more pic that I can't upload for some reason. I'll see if I can find another version. For now, enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 4334


literally posted that already


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kney said:


>


2011 for the crane kick mang but my fav out of your bunch was maias face bleeding rear naked


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot Machida vs Couture was 2011


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jones-Rua was 2011


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The one of Kampmann watching himself get KO'ed on the big screen is absolutely poetic - and kinda sad :/


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> 2011 for the crane kick mang but my fav out of your bunch was maias face bleeding rear naked


face bleeding neck crank not rear naked mang


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> face bleeding neck crank not rear naked mang


heh, beautiful none the less I look forward to old maia staying away from k-1 maia


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gonna change the title of this thread so people can focus on the awesome photos as opposed to whether they were this year or last


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> heh, beautiful none the less I look forward to old maia staying away from k-1 maia


:laugh:
Indeed.

Some of these pics are awesome. Thanks to all those who have posted.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That Jones/Shogun picture is great.

And the fight made it that much better.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

mo25 said:


>


Nice! Repped! Swinging right hook of doom!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

My personal favorite that I haven't seen.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the phantom camera (or whatever it's called) images

this thread is awsome btw


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

The Rory body shot on Penn is a sick picture!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Why are we uploading gifs in a picture thread? Might as well make it a video thread then


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Huge image incoming:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the ones with Struve.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I love the ones with Struve.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

kney said:


>


Excellent choice, this one is up there as well.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Can't forget the Bigfoot mauling.





















Bad.Ass


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Where to get the HD photos of UFC events?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm not going to lie, when I was watching the Maia-Story fight live and saw the blood drop out of his nose I though he was dying.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The_Senator said:


> Where to get the HD photos of UFC events?


UFC.com/MMAfighting.com



Ryan1522 said:


> I'm not going to lie, when I was watching the Maia-Story fight live and saw the blood drop out of his nose I though he was dying.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello sailor.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Man, does Rory look like Voldemort or what?


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

My personal favourite


----------

